# Extroverted/Introverted + Pet Preference



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Dogs and reptiles for me.

Although I have 5 cats haha


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

I prefer cats, because they smell like sunshine.


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

I prefer cats, myself. Dogs demand too much time and attention and jump all over you.

Cats' meowing is more pleasant to listen to than a dog barking. That, and cats don't smell and their fur is so soft...

I've also always kind of wanted a pet snake.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Dogs are my very favorite. However, I also enjoy cats and am often likened to one.

Also, the problem with having a dog for a pet is that it must be walked. Which means I have to... leave the house.

But they're still the best.


----------



## zerogravity (Aug 21, 2010)

Introverted Rationalist + cat. I like dogs but not much, I only go for huskies..


----------



## pepperpotts (Aug 2, 2011)

Dogs, cats, anything.


----------



## chill.take.over (Apr 26, 2011)

Cats.
Dogs don't like me.
They chase...


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Dogs for sure. They match my energy level, and I like their loyalty and obedience (most of the time).


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't want to tell you off, really...

... but you should really had put here also option "No pet". I don't like pets. And I do think that it is important fact too, really, whatever it is all about.


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

I love both types of animals equally (and very much), but I rather own cats because it's less work with them and they don't need regular activities.


----------



## 2GiveMyHeart2 (Jan 2, 2012)

Introverted and I'm more of a dog person. There are certain cats I'm allergic to but there are some I like if they are good natured. Also the best cat I like is the cat to the left. 
<---


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

See my profile picture. I'm definitely a dog person but I'm really picky about the kind of dogs I like. I like little dogs who are really friendly, affectionate, and always interested in what's going on. That's why Cavalier King Charles Spaniels are my breed. I'm such an introvert, it kinda helps me to have a dog that extroverted...


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

Definitely cats for me. If I absolutely had to have a free-roaming pet, it would be a cat.


----------



## MikeTheKnife (Feb 10, 2010)

Introverted Idealist + Cat

They're not too needy and they're fun to play with. I've got so many scars on my arm from those razor-sharp claws...


----------



## a piece of paper (Jan 26, 2012)

Introverted idealist & cat

Cats for me too... but the best cats are those who are like dogs, I love how our cat retrieves stuff


----------



## SugaSkull (Jan 15, 2012)

Once again, the majority, lol. (this rarely happens in real life)

Introverted idealist + cat.


----------



## Polo (Oct 2, 2011)

I love pretty much any animal. I would willingly respect and care for any animal if asked. (Assuming I knew how, of course.)

I love dogs, but looking forward to what kind of lifestyle I'm likely to have... I can be okay with a cat or two instead. They're (sometimes) less attention-needing than dogs.


----------



## lovestyle (May 6, 2010)

Introverted idealist + dog, here.  Really, as long as it is capable of showing a large amount of affection, I'm down. <3 I strive to be the person my dog thinks I am, as the saying goes. <3

I'm incredibly biased towards dachshunds, though! Hehe.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

ENFP CAT WOO!
But extraverted what would that be?!?! :O?


----------

